# SEPT/OCT 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New thread for you......much love and luck to you all 

emilycaitlin
Kamac80
KatyLouLou
janie77
Jillypops
sailaice
emma.b
Magpie
Caddy
littlelizzy 
jend
KW33 
Onlyone
lilyella

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz - just noticed your new photo - love the new hair!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Jane, I am very pleased with it. Thought it was a good excuse to change the pic!

How are you all? Any plans for the weekend? - other than sleeping Jane! Being tired could be a good sign  !!

We are off to Nottingham to support a friend that is running a marathon to raise money for the bereavement charity that has has helped him so much this year since his wife and children were killed in a car crash last December. I think it will be an emotional weekend.

I hope you all have a good one.

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz, so sorry to hear about your friend, how awful.  It really does make you stop and think how lucky you are when you hear of things like this.  It sounds like it will be an emotional weekend  

I have no real plans except for reflexology in the morning then its sleep, sleep and more sleep.  I am not reading too much into being so tired, am sure its just a s/e of the Met & Clomid, plus its been a really busy week.

I think I am loosing it this month, I still have 10 more days until testing and I am finding it harder than ever this time round.  I think it's just because I have been monitored this month and know that I produced some good follicles - my mind is playing terrible tricks on me.  I am pretty embarrassed to say this but last night I actually got my diary out and worked out what my due date would be if its worked this month.....how crazy is that??   I cant believe I actually did it - I never, ever do things like that and generally don't allow myself to have those kind of thoughts, whats up with me?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Its totally understandable that your feeling that way Jane, because it is all looking so good for you this cycle. Your not   working out your due date, I did that a couple of months ago when I was convinced I was pg (of course I wasn't). 

Early this week I was totally convinced that I was pg again this month, but I have had such bad AF pains the last couple of days I'm not so sure now. I am going to test mid week unless AF turns up before that.

I hope the next 10 days go past really quickly for you & I'm hoping that you get a BFP!

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Liz, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has done this.  I have never done it before because I don't normally allow myself to get carried away with my thoughts.  I told DH, I thought he was going to say I was mad to even be thinking like that, but it turns out that he had been trying to work it too.  we are as bad as each other!

Good luck for testing, AF pains can be a symptom of pg too so you never know    I hope its good news for you.  How is it going with your Mums house - any news?

Anyway, I'm going home now - have a good weekend everyone.

Fingers crossed for all of us   

Jane xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, just popping in to say I'm still alive.  Just finished my nights, very very tired!!  AF due very soon, and feel sure it will come.  It doesn't help that some-one at work said I was looking really well lately, and was I pregnant, and I had a temperature last night, and some-one said "Ooh, it could be your hormones, you never know!"  Am very doubtful.

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to wish everyone a fabbo weekend. Weather is going to be good for a change.  Hooray!!!!!!!

Love Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies! I turn around for 5 mins and we have a new thread!! lol

Lots of babydust to everyone for this month!!

Liz your hair looks fantastic   

Jane also hope thats a good sign that u are tired!

Caddy hope u r ok?

My ovaries are really hurting and i dont know why!! lol

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - could you be ovulating at the moment?  I get a lot of aches and pains in that area mid-cycle.

Emily - glad your still with us,  Hope AF doesn't show up


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jane i dont know if i am coz im due on at the weekend 

Think AF is coming!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all ok.

Just had a thought - we should all go into the chat room and have a chat one evening, what say all of you?

Can you tell I'm bored   DH has been playing his xbox for hours


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning!

Looks like it's going to be another sunny day!  
CD 26 and no signs yet. Haven't really thought about this 2ww much as we only had BMS CD 18, so it's gone really quickly. Sure AF will arrive right on cue though.

Liz- Love the new hair, it really suits you.

Emilycaitlin- Glad you have finished your night shifts.

Littlelizzy- Chat room sounds a good idea.

Kate- I hope the  stays away 

Janie- I am always working out due dates. You are good not to have done it until now.

Sailace- How are you. Bit worried about you as we've not heard from you for a while. 

Hi to everyone else.
Love Emma xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies  I am working but just dipping on here quick before i go do the lunch calls!!

*Littlelizzy* - thats a great idea about a chat evening - i can host it seeing as im a chat host!!    

*Emma* - hope the AF stays away for u as well!

Just thinking last nite - i dont want a BFP now coz it means leaving this thread and i will miss all u girls   Hang on let me re-phrase that!!!........I hope we all get BFP's this month so we can go join the others and we can all still chat to each other!!! lol

Kate xxx​


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning Kate & Emma,

Emma it does only take once to get pregnant, so there is hope for you this month  

Kate- I know what you mean, I would love us all to get   this month and then we can all move together. This thread has such nice people on it, who all deserve to get pregnant. Do you fancy doing a chat thing tonight, I'm about as I am a saddo that stays in on a Saturday night. We can see who else is about.

Has anyone heard from Sail- I'm getting worried about her.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Afternoon... just

Yes, wouldn't it be great if we could all have BFP's together! I am worried about Sailaice too, I think I'm going to send her a PM. I will let you know if I hear back.

Happy Saturday everyone,

Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*littlelizzy* - i am off to my friends tonite im afraid! I have managed to con a dinner out of her which is good coz my cupboards are bare and dont go shopping till monday!!!

I txt sailaice on weds and i knew the evil witch had got her so knew she was feeling not so great - think she is back at work next week so mite be on here more.

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Just letting you know it's a   for me this month.


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Kate- no problem about tonight. Thanks for the update on sail. Lets hope she will be back on Monday. Enjoy your meal tonight.

EmilyCaitlin- So sorry hun about your   When are you due your AF? Good luck for next cycle on clomid   

Liz- Did you have a lay in? Did the servants bring your breakfast in bed   Have a lovely weekend.

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sun


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

emily so sorry about your BFN


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Emily* sorry it was a BFN

*Littlelizzy* - i will definitely enjoy going out later just to get out the 4 walls!

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning! It is gorgeous here already. I'm going to take Jess down to beach later. DH left at 07:30 this morning, back next Friday  
Have just been reading in one of my books that the chance of being pregnant having had BMS on day 18 is 5%, I suppose thats for couples without any subfertility, but it's enough to have got me started thinking 'what if?!!!' Wish I hadn't read it as I had been really good this month not thinking about it. 

Kate- Hope you had a nice time at your friends last night.

Emilycaitlin- Sorry to hear it's a BFN. Fingers crossed for next month. Will you start taking the clomid again this cycle?

Love Emma x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies  Its been foggy here all morning but the sun is starting to sneak through!!

*emma* - where do u live to take the dog to the beach?!! I hope that the 5% chance has worked! I had a lovely time last nite - we had pizza and chocolate moose cake which was yummy!!!

Well waiting for my hubby to get in from work tonite to bury my hamster Boris! He died last week but havnt had chance to bury him yet so hes been asleep in a tin which is now being kept in the laundry room! Our garden is all paving slabs so cant bury him there so burying him in the woods!

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Kate

Glad you had nice evening, we had pizza too! We live about 10 miles north of Bournemouth, on the edge of the New Forest. Sorry to hear about your hamster. One of my fancy goldfish died today (not quite as cute as a hamster). My dog and small furry animals don't mix!
Any sign of AF? You said the other day that you were having some pains and it was due. I've had a few pains so think it's on its way.

Emma x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi emma - yeah i know the new forsest area!

Sorry about your fish also - luckily my dog and the hamster were ok together!!

I was having some ovary pains and dont know why - AF is due today but no sign as yet but then it always plays tricks with me and will be couple of days late!! I remember now that me and u are always due around the same time!

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for all your support girls, AF is due today, hasn't put in an appearance yet, but I'm actually quite releived, as I'm going away on a girls weekend two weeks from now, so was dreading ovulating whilst I was on that!!!!!  Whenever it does arrive, I'm back big style on the clomid - 100mg!!!

Kate - sorry about your hamster 

Hope you have all had a good weekend, catch up with you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hi all, can i join you please! I haven't been on this board before ( normally on endo and pregnancy loss) I am now ttc naturally again and on my 2ww (just!) AF due on 25th sept. I long to get those lovely symptoms, sore boobs, sickness etc!! Bring it on!! lilyella xxxx[br]: 10/09/06, 19:24I mean bring on the BFP not AF!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome lilyella,

There is just one initiation test to join the 2ww - some slight (but still there) form of craziness!!  We've all got it.  Any way, the more you chat to us, you will probably develop it!!!!!

Welcome again!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]*   I'M BACK  *[/fly]

I have missed you all so much!! [br]: 11/09/06, 08:31OMG I posted that and soooo hadn't finished!!

Em I am sorry AF is due!! U must be on dreaded clomid again if she arrived! How's it going?? 

Lilyella Of course you can join us!!   hope you get your BFP!!

Kate had AF showed yet?  Will you be starting clomid next cycle?sorry about your hamster 

Emmab sorry about your fancy goldfish! I know what you mean about being good I was really good last week!

Lillizzy how's you? hope you got DH off his xbox!! I can be like that on the pc with the sims 2! I can be on it for hours!

Caddy How is your cycle going!? I have just noticed re-reading your posts you haven't written very much about how your feeling 

Magpie How did the mowing go!Can't believe you have a paddock! I am devastated..I want one!! I wish Ihad won the lottery over the weekend! I would of bought a farm!

Janie I work out my due date every month I feel so sad as it never comes off!

While I was off my friend who has an 8wk old baby has found out she is pg again! Someone said when will you be due? Before I could stop myself I blurted approx date out and instantly was swamped with "poor cow" looks  
Anyhoo apart from that I have a newly decorated kitchen! woohoo!! it looks great...well kind of   My beautiful persian did extremely well at the cat show! He came 1st in his open and 1st in 2 side classes and he had an horrific bald patch where Miss Kitty had ripped the fur out of him!!

[br]: 11/09/06, 08:52ps hope i didn't forget anyone if i did shout at me


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies hope u r all ok? I have my last discussion for my portfolio today and still need to type one piece of evidence so will dash off in a min!!

*emilycaitlin* - hope AF stays away and hope u have a nice weekend away when it comes round!

*lilyella* - yes come join the madhouse!! lol

*sailaice* - great to have u back!! Have missed u  Well done that your cat came first  My AF is only slight today so will be in full flow later! I dont know when i will start clomid coz i still have to have the scan and blood tests so could be a while.

Well we went and buried my hamster yesterday in the woods  

Kate xxxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry about Boris Kate     hopefully you will be on clomid by next cycle then


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope so sailaice although by the time ive had the scan etc and received the hospital appointment through it may be ages unless the doctor sees me the same day as my scan like last time - i hope so!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Can't they give you the clomid but ask you to start it after the scan and stuff?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Welcome back Sailaice! 

I'm going to bow out of personals today and just say I hope your all ok. 

We are off tomorrow morning for two weeks so I may be able to get on line, but if I can't I will try and catch up when I get back! 

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where are you off?? I want to come too!! [br]: 11/09/06, 13:05  it's blumming quiet!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi sailace- good to see you back.

Lilyella- welcome!

Liz- Have a great holiday.

Kate and Emilycaitlin- Any sign of AF yet?

Hi to everyone else. 

The witch arrived today. Was expecting it too, after the serious lack of BMS this month! Must try harder next month!!!! 

Emma xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girlies!

Sorry for the BFNs! Rubbish!  

Glad to see you back, Sailace! 

Have a good hols, Liz!

Thanks for your pm, Kate. You are such a sweetie! 

Sorry for lack of any decent message, but I am useless and must go and make the tea as I stupidly decided to do something really complicated! Idiot! Will catch up tomorrow!

Love Caddy xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Have been off work today and have only just found time to post and it will have to be a quick one as the football is on in a mo and I want to watch it.  Kate, its Reading V City are you watching it?    Was so busy today, I forgot I was on cd21 and almost missed my blood test  

Kate so sorry about your little hamster  , hope your ok.  Any sign of AF yet?  

Sailaice, its good to see you back, we missed you  

Liz, have a great holiday.

Caddy, hope you managed to sort out your complicated dinner, what were you cooking?

Lillyella - Hi and welcome to the thread, we are all a bit nutty, but you'll soon get used to us  

Emilycaitlin - how are you doing?  Any sign of AF yet?

Emma so sorry the witch got you  .  Good luck for this next cycle.

Littlelizzy - how are you doing?  

Hope I haven't forgotten any of you - have not had time to read through today's posts properly yet, but hope you girls are all ok


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Evening ladies 

Sorry i havnt been around all day - had my portfolio discussion that went well! Then went food shopping!

*Sailaice* - im hopeing that they will do the scan etc then start me straight away - they need to do the scan to double check im still ok to start clomid.

*liz* - have a great holiday 

*emma* - my AF is in full flow now so both in the same boat - am cuddled up with a hot water bottle!

*caddy* - hope u are ok and speak soon xx

*jane* - yep AF is here!! I started watching the match - get in 1-0 to READING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Evening all,

Sailaice, we are off to Denver for business for 5 days and then we have a holiday in San Francisco for a week afterwards.

Kate, I'm glad your portfolio discussion went well. I hope Reading win!

Emma sorry that your AF turned up  

 and welcome Lillyella

Hi Jane, Caddy, Kathryn, Emily & Littlelizzy.

Well I'm nearly all packed, but I now have a major toothache AGAIN! Same tooth, which is weird as she removed all the root so I shouldn't be able to feel anything. I'm guessing its an infection. I will have to try and get in to the dentist asap in the morning as the cab is here to pick us up at lunch time to take us to Heathrow. I could really do without it all tomorrow!

I will be on CD 26 tomorrow so I will probably do an early test in the morning. AF usually arrives on CD 28, and I'm usually spotting by now, but no sign yet. Trying not to get my hopes up! I will keep you all informed.

Liz
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've no time for personals am afraid, as off to North Wales till tomorrow to see friends at a hotel where I used to work.  I was so annoyed yesterday, when I got back from work, we had a power cut, till 3am, so no FF!!!!!!!

AF still hasn't arrived, but i wish she would hurry up, as I'm on nights the weekend 2 weeks from now, so don't want to be ovulating yet again when I'm working!!!!!!  I 'acquired' the pg test from work, so it's an accurate one, so trying to put all thoughts of testing too early out of my head!

Have a lovely holiday anyway Liz, not jealous in any way, no, one night in North Wales is far better than two weeks in the states.  Wales has better weather, more to see and do........   

Hi to you all, I'll be back tomorrow, and catch up in detail with you all then.  Sorry the post has been mostly about me!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning my lovely ladies!!

Sorry about the AF's   

What are we doing different this month? I have got my PMA head on    this month me and DH are taking Well Woman and Well Man!
We also take selenium, vit c, zinc and then I also take Clearblue Preconception and Clomid (of course  )


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning,

Its a BFN for me this morning, and I'm feeling more AF ish now. Oh well.

    for this month Sailaice. Sounds like you'll be rattling as you walk! Mind you I just sorted out my vits for the trip, gee if my bag gets searched they will probably raise the alarm with all the pills I have in my case!

Hi to everyone else.

I am waiting for the dentist to open   , damn tooth.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry for your BFN Liz   you ok?? What vits do you take?

I think I have an ear infection


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Sorry about your ear infection   Sailaice.

I take Evening Primrose oil (up until ovulation), and I also take Sanatogen ProNatal, Bee pollen, Vit B complex and Selene-Activ (has selenium, vits C & E, zinc, alpha lipoic acid & broccoli extract).

I'm going to start taking Macca powder and L'arginine again up until ovulation too. I don't have time to type about what they do, but if you google them you'll find info. 

I have managed to get in to the dentist this morning - hurrah. Glad to get it sorted before I go.

I am feeling really dizzy and sick today so I think I will do another test in a couple of days, although maybe I'm just coming down with something.   Will try and get on line to let you know.



Liz
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies just a flying visit - sorry it was a BFN *liz* but have a great holiday!

*Emily* and *sailaice* hope u are ok and i know what is happening this month!! None of us have had a BFP is ages!!

*Jane* - u need to post quick!! lol Your posts are on 666!!!!! lol   

Actually i dont think *Jane* is speaking to me coz Reading beat Man City 1-0 last nite!!!!!

Kate xxxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Kate, oooh spooky....this will get me off 666   And of course I am still speaking to you, well done to Reading the better team won  

Liz, so sorry about the BFN and the bl00dy toothache, cant believe you have had so much trouble with it lately, hope you get it all sorted before you jet off.  Have a great time in the States you lucky girl.

Sailaice - how are you doing, sounds like you are taking lots of good vits.  Hope your ear infection clears up soon.

Emily - have fun in Wales

Hi to Emma, Caddy, Littlelizzy, LizzyB, Lillyella and anyone I have forgotten, hope you are all ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Just wondered is anyone else due for AF on or around the 25th sept


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Lillyella, I'm not - I am due 17 Sept.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope I am prob gonna be due around 4th of october  

Yes something is definately up with the old ear...little shooting pains etc!!  
I might start taking evening primrose but will have to check clearblue vits first as I am sure either them or well woman have evening primrose!Wonder why you are feeling dizzy and sick Liz   maybe it's a bug but I hope it's something else      
Kate I don't think this will be my month but I am gonna give it one helluva shot!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey girlies,

just a quickie before I go, I have just got back from the dentist & she reckons it's either the root canal settling down or the start of an infection. So she has given me antibiotics to take with me just in case. I'm glad i don't have to worry about it while I'm away now. Mind you I knew I'd been going there too often recently when my dentist came in to the waiting room and said......'hello you! Nice hair cut.'

Anyway girls, I'm sure I will be able to be on line over there, so you'll feel like I haven't gone away at all. (Am I too addicted to FF?!)

Liz
x[br]: 12/09/06, 11:39Oh and the other thing was it only cost me £42.00 - for the whole lot FAB!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jesus   still steep when you think it used to be for free!!   As soon as I am pg I am moving in the dentists!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am here


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where have you been hiding?   My ear is hurting   not long till home time!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

If its still hurting tomorrow you should go the Dr.  Ear infections can be pretty nasty and very painful, have you taken anything for the pain??  Hope it gets better soon xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope haven't taken anything am braving it   I am booked in for next Tues, earliest appointment for after 4pm


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

that's a long time to have to wait, it will be gone by then with any luck.  Take a couple of paracetamol, it will probably help with the pain.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello! Im here!!!

*Jane* - glad u are off the 666 post now!! lol Sorry im so supersticious!!! Thanks for letting Reading win as we are 8th now and i have a bet on with a friend for the end of the season and i cant lose!!

*lilyella* - i am on now so due in 4 weeks - i dont want to be due on the 25th sept as its my wedding anniversary and need to seduce hubby!!!

*sailaice* - give it a good shot hun - now we have had hubbys SA results back i am wanting to try so much as we only got to DTD once this whole cycle!! I know im bad which is why i knew AF would come yesterday. What with us both working and me studying we are both so tired!!

*liz* - go on holiday u mad woman!! lol

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope so, I keep sticking my finger and poking about   I have extremely long nails and it's crazy I could do some serious damage with these talons!
Do you use preseed Kate? I do and stock up on vits!! Me and DH are vit'ed up to the eye balls lol


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol sailaice!!

Erm i only take folic acid, iron tablets and vitamin C - what is preseed?

Hubby takes zinc which i think has helped!

And stop pokeing in your ear!! I get a lot of ear and throat infections and sticking fingers in ears will make it worse and u will get an infection - trust me im a nurse (ish)

Kate xx​


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

I have just read some of the 2ww diaries, and am left wondering ARE BATHS SAFE TO HAVE WHILE TTC? I had never questioned it before but a couple girls mentioned not bathing but showering instead. We only have bath!! I obviously conceived last time whilst having baths, but now i'm worrying about something else!!! Do any of you have any info on this?!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lilyella im not sure about the whole bath thing - we have a shower but its a really rubbish one so i only ever have hot steaming baths all the time!

I hope u can find some info!​


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Howdy, folks!

Hi Lilyella - baths are not recommended on the 2WW after IVF as the cervical plug ( ) has not built up so much as it would do normally because they have been through it, so to speak, for embryo transfer. Having said that, that is only one school of thought and many girls have had baths and got a BFP. I think it is really hot baths in particular.
If you are ttc naturally then there should be nothing wrong with having a bath!

Oh b*gger. The rest of my post just got deleted cos my cat keeps sitting on the computer.

Kate - good result for the mighty Reading! Can they keep it up though, that is the question?? 

Liz - hope you have a great hols and you do not get any teeth probs!

Sailace - get those tiger talons out of that ear immediately! You will spread any infection!  Hope it is not too sore!

Hi Jane - hope you ok!

Hi to Emma and Emily and littlelizzy and Kathryn!

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

it feels a bit better now!!! kind of still sore i've stopped fiddling    <---i'm a mucky bugger haha but I was washing my hands! 
Preseed is a lube that helps swimmers survive for longer i use it for 5/6 days around ovulation time this will be the second time!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi!
I'm on a day off today.....hooray! Looks like it might rain though and I was planning to mow the lawns.

Kate- Sorry the nasty old  got to you too. 

Liz- Hope the sickness is a good sign. Have a great holiday.

Sailace- Glad your ear is feeling a bit better. 

Good luck to all of you who are still on 2WW, we need a BFP!!

Emma xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning girls 

*caddy* - i hope Reading can keep this up!!

*Sailaice* - thanks hun  Glad u have stopped pokeing your ear!

*Emma * - Enjoy your day off - the weather is a bit dull here!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning girls

Sailaice - how's your ear??  

Emma - have a good day off, it was really dull here this morning and looked as though it was going to rain but the sun is trying to get out now.

Big Hello's to Kate, Emily, Lillyella, Liz, Littlelizzie, Caddy and everyone else - Hope everyone is ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Cuties  

I bought some more preseed last night, ovulation sticks and some ultra early pg sticks from access diagnostics. They should be here in a few days so I'll be all prepared from ovulation time! It will be the first time I've used ovulation sticks   

Have a good day off emma, pretty crap weather here too   What are your plans?

Janie and Kate....Middlesbrough football team are much better   

I have been reading an old post today on FF about what to pack in your hospital bag...I have conflicting emotions   one side of me is excited because (heres comes the pma..) that could be me soon!!   the other side is saying to me.."who are you kidding"


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Sailaice,  Sounds like you are well organised this month - good luck with BMS and fingers crossed for you.  I have been using OPK's for what seems like forever, good luck with them


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am also giving up the odd   and starting to use a hot water bottle on my belly at night and at work! Which will be crazy because I had horrific hot sweats last night about 1am it was awful, must be the clomid!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I gave up alcohol about six months ago, and I really though I would miss it, but I haven't.  The only time I really wanted to have a drink was a few weeks ago when I was at a Christening, I had one glass of champagne and I could definitely have had a few more but didn't.

I have also been using a heated wheatbag on my tummy this cycle, only started this week as my friend gave it to me at the weekend, DH thinks it makes the bed smell like porridge   , Maybe a hot water bottle would be a better plan.

I am so tired today


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie you dark horse you didn't say you were using a heated wheatbag before you dark horse   come on give the rest of your secrets up! My hot water bottle is massive it has a big monkey cover so I wish I had a heated bag. Might invest in one


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have only been using it since Saturday!!  I haven't got any secrets, honestly    The only other thing I have done differently is listen to a hypnotherapy cd and my friend gave me some crystals because she is really into crystal healing, I'm not sure I understand it all but she gave me a rose quartz and a moonstone which are both supposed to be good for fertility, anyway I put them next to my bed as instructed, all sounds a bit bonkers to me but I'll try anything   , Oh she also gave me another stone which I am wearing around my neck, I cant remember what is called...botswanan something, anyway its very beautiful so I quite like wearing it.  Thats it, confession over, nothing else to tell


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmm   I might have a look into the crystal thing! I'll try anything too! Me and Dh have just had a discussion   I don't want him to drink at the christening on sunday and he wants to, he's now thinking along my lines but we had to have a discussion to get there!
I'm really going all out this cycle and it's scarying me because I think I will be in pieces if it fails


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm a bit like that too this cycle, have tried everything and really looked after myself, think I may have set myself up for a major disappointment


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

* AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  *

Where are our BFPs!!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Calm Down Dear  

Here is some babydust for us all:


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel much better now


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi girls from sunny Denver,

Blimey you lot can chat! 

Glad your ear is feeling better Sailaice - it does help if you don't poke it!

Its a BFN for me this morning. I really want to start IUI again. I'm getting really frustrated that my Mum is still with us.....grr. I have to be realistic and say that its going to be next year now.   Ho hum, another year gone.

Hi to eveyone!

I better go and get a slap up American breakfast! Cheerio!

Liz
x

p.s. the tooth is ok now - hurrah!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Liz, so sorry about the BFN  .  I can understand your frustration.  Next year will be here before you know it though.  How is it going with your Mum, I thought she had found a house??

Enjoy your breakfast... that is so the best thing about America, have eggs Benedict or buttermilk pancakes and maple syrup for me.  Glad the tooth is better.

Take care and have a great trip.  

Jane xx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hi all, at home alone today ( bloomin' housework) and having too much time to think - not good is it?! I too am being really disciplined, not drinking, not having coffee, etc....all the thing's i enjoy  I only hope it's worth it! Funnily enough when i was trying to get pregnant last time, it actually happened the month that i said sod it, and had a few drinkies, and carried on drinking coffee!! I was so peed off with it all that i was telling people i couldn't care less wether i fell or not!! And that month it happened!! Although i miscarried, it was due to my cervix, i was told my baby was perfect. So after a few months of being a saint and getting bfn's, i'll probably return to everything in moderation, and see if it works for me again?! I am waffling aren't i?


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

I hope you're all ok, and hoping for a record number of BFP'S !!! If not this month then next!


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls!

Hope everyone is not going too mental! You need to be able to relax and enjoy yourself as well!!!!! 

Glad you are enjoying your hols, Liz! Sorry about the BFN though.

Me being dragged out to the pub later by DH who insists we need to see the Man Utd v. Celtic game! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Just got back! I forgot all about preseed sailaice, am going to get some after I've posted!

Glad your tooth is better Liz,

Sorry I've not done any personals, but am absoloutely shattered, I'm working tomorrow, but off Friday morning (before I go to see Will Young), so I can have a good nosey at everyones posts then!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Cuties!!  

Em hurry and order that preseed there is an offer with it you get cheaper ov sticks  

Liz I can't believe your in Denver!!! I'm distraught!! Can't wait for the day DH gets promoted over to the US  

Lilyella I would of loved to be at home yesterday doing housework!! I long ago stopped wanting to work!  

Janie I can't remember what eggs benedict are....


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning FF's

What a rubbish day, its chucking it down here ands its very dark and miserable.  Am having one of those days where I should have stayed in bed, I nearly crashed the car on the way to work and now I have just thrown a glass of water all over myself and my trousers are wet through.

Hope everyone is having a better start to the day than me.

Sailaice - eggs benedict are poached eggs with Canadian bacon on toasted English muffins with hollandaise sauce....delicious, its my all time favorite breakfast and the best thing about American breakfast if you ask me.  It just never the same when you have it over here.

Right girls have got loads of work to do and I am having a long lunch as I have an eye test.

Catch up later.

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I love the stack on pancakes with maple syrup and butter mmmmmm god i need to move there soon I wouldn't even care if I was the good year blimp!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

mmm they are delicious too.  I bought some from Waitrose a few weeks a go for treat for breakfast and they were yummy, cant be doing that all the time though as they are probably really fattening.  Where would you like to move to??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not sure   anywhere suburban! With DH's job we could get transferred anywhere but suprisingly a lot of people choose not to transfer overseas   even though they get a massive relocation bonus!! I can so picture myself there~!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I would end up being such a fatty if I lived there, everytime we go all I do is eat   

Have been to the opticians, my twitchy eye is probably stress but it could also be linked to the Metformin.  He said if it gets any worse I have to go to the doctor, but he also said I have made it worse by rubbing it all the time  , hopefully it will go away if I ignore it, but its very irritating.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

We went for a week in august I gained 5.5lbs   and I did exercise while I was there  

Thats weird about your itchy eye my bro has one at the moment, he said it's itchy and he feels very aware of his eye ball all the time!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls i hope u are all ok?

Im not really up for personals im sorry.

Ive just had a blood test done - another one to see if im ovulating! The first nurse tried both arms and couldnt get blood and the second nurse managed! So im all taped up now and in pain!!

Speak soon

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Poor Kate   I hate it when those needle waving women get rough!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

aww Kate, its awful when they cant get your blood and they end up hurting you  .  They can only ever get blood out of my left arm and I have had 4 blood tests done this month so I have a big nasty bruise now.

Hope you don't have to wait too long for the result - I'm still waiting for my cd21 result and I hate the waiting, I am so impatient


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Kate - snap!

I too have been for a blood test and after the first nurse failed miserably as predicted, she called down the doctor from the ward, but luckily another super duper nurse turned up in the meantime and eventually found some blood! Then the doctor turned up who was extremely gorgeous, but according to the nurse he is rubbish at taking blood! What a palaver! My life is so exciting!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you having a good day and not being stabbed with needles.

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've ordered some pre-seed now!!  I've just got visions of us all walking round leaving slug like trails behind us now!!!! (nice picture I'm conjuring up there?)  

Hope your arms better Kate, I hate missing when I take blood, and never want to try wiggling the needle around trying to find a vein if I don't get it the first go, it's horrible!


Night Night xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Urghhhh Em   I do not like the leaving slug trail image   I got all my bits delivered yesterday! I'm getting excited but am trying not too!

Caddy I had a gorgeous experience yesterday with someone who is supposed to be laying a patio for us!! I was gobsmacked when this bronzed adonis knocked on our door! He looked like someone had shoved 2 melons down the back of his trousers!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girlie's - how are we all today?  I am off work...hurrah and the sun is shining.  

Don't like the slug trail thought


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok? Off in a little while as got a tutorial at work! Great - 4 + hours to have a sleep!!

*sailaice* - good luck with the preseed - and the patio man sounds very nice!! 

*jane* - enjoy your day off work - its miserable down here!! No one can never get blood from me as i have very deep veins - everyone always struggles and i knew they would yesterday!!

*Caddy* - how are u recovering hun? I know i have deep veins and always have trouble with blood tests - i hate them!!

*Emilycaitlin* - Thanks for the vision of the slug trail!! lol  I am fine with taking blood from other people but hate having it done to me - i always tell the nurses that im training to be a nurse and can take blood so please dont tell me it wont hurt coz i know it will - and the first nurse kept wriggling the needle - like u if i dont hit the vein straight away i stop!

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

He was delicious! obviously not as delicious as DH...  he said "well hope to hear from you soon! you have my number.." it was the coy way he said it!!   I am going to go with someone else I think....company i mean  

Janie I love fridays I have my egg mayo baguette treat and I have a delicious weekend to look forward to!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just had my cd21 results back, I cant believe it they were only 26.9, which means I definitely did not ovulate am devastated, I really thought this month was going so well and at the final hurdle with only 2 days to wait until testing this happens.  I just don't understand it - I had the follie tracking done and they said my dominant follie had gone.....aaargh why is my body doing this to me, I just want to cry.

Sorry for being so me me me but I am just so disappointed.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice - Calm down!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie I can't believe it either! I feel so awful for you! Are they going to up your dose of clomid?  

Em I am not so calm now   had an horrific afternoon so far DH has lost Tinkerbell my new baby kitten. We don't know if she is in the house hiding (very doubtful) or climbed out of the window (likely) I still haven't got her microchipped yet and I feel sick can't stop crying it's horrific I know she has gone forever I feel completely shredded


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, don't know if they are going up the clomid.  I have to call the clinic on Minday to make a follow up appointment.

I am so sorry about your Kitten, I hope she is hiding in the house somewhere, when mine were small we thought we had lost one, we searched everywhere and eventually found her hours later in the bed - she had climbed under the duvet and as she was so small we just didn't notice her.  You must be very upset    really hope she turns up xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

She has turned up, i cannot believe the hysterical rollercoaster I have been on! I can't wait to get home!! Bathtime for her tonight most definately she hates it too!! lol

Back to priorities now which is you Janie!!   What is going to happen then I can't believe you had 2 big follies and now nothing   you need to get your dose upped as soon as! can you ring cons this afternoon to discuss this!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh and Em if you saw hm you would need calming down   sorry girls I am partial to a fit worky bloke


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, so glad you kittie is safe and well.

Cant speak to consultant until Monday, never mind will just have to wait.  Some of the girls on the Clomid board think that my result is borderline and I still could have ovulated so I will just have to wait and see.  I was gutted this morning when they phoned me, but am determined not to get too upset about it, whats the point hey?? I cant change anything now.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Onwards and upwards Janie!! Start thinking about next cycle I know it's hard but I always do then by the time AF arrives it still a shock but I have kind of moved on if that makes sense! Get that dose upped, tell consultant first


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yep I am staying positive - its not over till the witch arrives.  Will speak to my cons next week and see what he thinks about upping the clomid.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Like the girls said on Clomid board it's borderline there could of still be an egg released there was the follies after all!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, you never know.  Will know one way or the other after the weekend, so just need to remain calm until then.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Jane, I so hope that you did ovulate & that you get a BFP over the next couple of days hunny.    

Sailaice, I so glad that you found your kitten! have you calmed down since the gorgeous fella incident?

I haven't tested again, but AF is on its way. I have been talking and we have decided that we will go for IUI sooner than later. So I will call the clinic when I get home. 

Well the breakfasts have been great so far. I had cornbeef hash (with two poached eggs!) the first morning. Yesterday we had a huge pile of blueberry pancakes with sausage, maple syrup and butter. Needless to say that I am beginning to feel a little tubby. So this morning I just had a low fat yogurt, fruit & granola parfait. We spent yesterday doing business stuff, so we have decided to go to the zoo & the science museum today instead. I'm going to try and walk off some of the flab!

Hello everyone else!

Liz
xx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been about.

Liz- Hope you are having a lovely holiday. I'm pleased you have decided to go for IUI, you never know what might happen in the mean time. Don't eat too much, while you are away  

Janie- Sorry about the results of your tests, but as the clomid girls have said, you may still have ovulated, when you gonna test? I've still not tested yet.

Sail- You sound a lot happier, its nice to have you back again, we all missed you. Good luck with the pre-seed and thanks for the message.

Emilycaitlin- you on the pre-seed to, they will be a few of us now then, like your scenario of the slugs trail  

Kate- How are you hun, when will you get your results, fingers crossed you are ovulating.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend, it's nice and warm here.

Love Liz X


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all having a good weekend?

*sailaice* - im glad that your cat turned up in the end, its so worrying when your pets go missing 

*Jane* - so sorry about the blood tests results - i hope u can get to speak to the consultant on monday.

*liz* - all that food sounds so yummy!!!! 

*littlelizzy* - blood results normally take a week so i will ring next friday unless they are at the hospital by tuesday which is when i have my scan!!

Hello to everyone else!!!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all ok.

Littlelizzy - I haven't tested yet, was very tempted but I think I will try to wait until after the weekend - when are you planning to test - we are at exactly the same point in our cycle, have you got any symptoms??  I'm not feeling very positive after the blood results, but who knows??

Kate - hope your blood results are good, good luck for your scan on Tuesday, will be thinking of you.

Liz - glad your having a good time, the food sounds delicious.  Hope you enjoyed the museum and the zoo.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Janie- I think I will test tomorrow, if af doesn't show today. Been feeling a bit sick today and boobs killing me, but worst of all I feel soooo spotty. 

You have short cycles like me don't you, I have only every had one cycle last longer than 26 days and that was beginning of the year, my average is 24 days. What about you?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am thinking about testing tomorrow too, I was going to do it today, just to be put out of my misery.  

My cycles have always been short, years ago they were 28 days but they have been getting shorter, they were at 24 days before clomid, but last month it went back to 28 days, so not really sure what to expect this time around.  I am full of spots too!!

Good luck if you decide to test tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you    

I'll let you know if I decide to do it, but my head is banging today for the third day running and I suspect that the witch will arrive overnight or in the morning.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Just nipping on quickly, as at work, but good luck for both of you tomorrow.

Sailaice - Glad stinkerbells turned up!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Good luck for testing Jane & Liz     I will be thinking of you both and willing you to have BFP's!!

Liz
x


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Janie and liz, i have everything crossed for you both. I normally test early as i have no willpower!! I am doing my own head in, because i have had palpitations, and i had them last time i was pregnant at the same stage. So it may be coincidental but i'm secretly hoping it's not. I've probably got them cause i'm so anxious waiting! Oh i hate this 2ww! liz, when have you had symptoms since? Last time my symptoms were exactly the same as pre menstrual symptoms, so it's hard to tell for me. People say put it out of your head and carry on as normal.HOW?!              Spreading lots of   to janie and liz love lilyella xxxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Sorry as my last post was to janie and Littlelizzy!! Think i'm definately hormonal, i feel stupid now!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Good luck for anyone testing - i dont think it will be me with a BFP for a while.

I have my scan on tuesday and away next weekend for wedding anniversary so hopeing that me and hubby get some bedroom antics in!!

Kate xx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.......how are you all doing?

Sorry, bit of a belated welcome Lilyella but hi 

Kate ~ Reading are doing great......better than Watford anyway  As they say though, the only way is up  Good luck for Tues 

Jane and Littlelizzy ~ loads of luck for tomorrow......fingers crossed for you both 

Liz ~ hope you had a good day yesterday....your posts are making me hungry 

Sailaice ~ so pleased you cat came home hun 

Emily ~ ewwwww at the slug trail 

Sorry if i have missed anyone, probably have but i'm very wooly headed at the mo......need to eat more fish 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Looks like it is a   for me, still no sign of AF yet?

Good luck Janie, let us know how you get on.

Love & dust

Liz X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry little lizzy ,  fingers crossed for next month.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls 

*LizzyB* - I know Reading won again yesterday and scored in the 16th Second!!! lol We are 6th now im soooo happy!! Although we face Man Utd at home next week!!!!   

*littlelizzy* - sorry its a BFN - where is your AF then unless u are pg?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry about the BFN LilLizzy    

What scan is it Kate?

Lilyella people (the few that know) always tell me I am trying to hard!!   I just grin and bear it but I really feel like kno9cking there heads off  

Magpie how is the USA? You lucky devil I am so jealous!!  

Janie have you tested?

Em are you stil on nights?

Caddy where are you?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Littlelizzy - so sorry about the BFN, any sign of AF yet?  

Kate - woo hoo Reading are doing really well.  How are you today??  Good luck for you scan tomorrow, hope it all goes well.  Are you going any where nice for you anniversary?

Liz - hope your having a fab time in the states.  Are you still in Denver or are you in San Fransisco now?  Has AF arrived?  Hope you are ok.

Sailaice - How are you?  Is it time for BMS now??  Lots of luck 

Emily - How are you?  How was Will Young?  Are you nights again now?  Hope you are ok.

Caddy - How are you?  Not heard from you for a while, hope you are OK.

Lillyella - Hope you are ok.  Are you still having palpitations?  Hope this is a good sign for you.

I tested this morning and it was another BFN.  AF hasn't arrived yet, but its day 28 and I have had one 29 day cycle before so I guess the witch will be here either today or tomorrow.

Jane xxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

littlelizzy and janie77, sorry to hear about the   bfn's. Look ahead to the new month coming. I haven't had any more palpitations or any other symptoms for that matter ( except the usual pre menstrual cramping for a few hours) I convinced myself on saturday that i was pregnant, but i wonder how many symptoms are in my imagination! I'm now convinced i'm not! Even got my old books out that the midwife gave my last time - think i must be torturing myself! Oh well i have another week to wait yet 
Hope you're all ok lilyellaxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry to Gatecrash all not sure you all remember me but Hello Kate and Saila  hope you all doing well.  Just to let you know even thou I don't post as don't want to seem in considerate etc but I do keep up with all the news.  Sorry to hear about he BFN hope to see some/all of you over the pregnant thread soon.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Clare you are not gatecrashing   I am always on pg thread anyway!! I am an honorary member lol

Lilyella what CD are you on?

Janie I have sent you a pm!   we are upping the   as not much has been happening!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the PM Sailaice  

Hi Clare - I know you from the PCOS thread too, glad to see that its all going well for you.

Lillyella - try not to torture yourself, I know its hard but try your best to stay positive


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sailaice* - the scan is just a check up to see if im all clear inside and that there is no endo or anything so that hopefully they can start me on clomid.

*Jane* - sorry for the BFN. Thanks for the scan wishes  We are off to Weston Super Mare on friday for our anniversary 

Not much with me - just trying to study but its not happening really!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

is it just an ultrasound Kate or HSG   ??

I have cramping   no ewcm so far but cm present I think robitussin is working!! I need to get home and jump my DH!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate, have a great time in Weston-super-mare - I used to live there, many years ago!

Sailaice - good luck with the BMS

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sailaice - its just an ultrasound scan! This will be the 3rd one ive had!!! I had my HSG in january and the doc said last week they would do a HSG and i was like ive had one!!!! Please dont make me go through that again!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hey all,

Jane & Liz sorry to hear about the BFN's  . Lets hope we get some BFP's soon.

Kate I hope your scan goes well & happy anniversary!

Sailaice, I hope the BMS is going well  

Lillyella I hope your get a BFP next week    

Hi Lizzy, Emily, Emma, Caddy & everyone else.

We are here in San Francisco! We arrived yesterday afternoon. Beautiful weather here, not too hot about 26 degrees. So we are off to explore today. I think we are going to start with a open top sightseeing bus tour, so we can work out where everything is. 

My AF arrived today, which I was expecting as I had been getting BFN's so I knew I wasn't pg. So I'm getting all excited about having IUI, I am hoping that I will be able to start on my next cycle, as long as the clinic doesn't want to run too many tests (its been over 6 months since the last lot, I'm guessing they might want to re check some of them). I'm just going to have to bite the bullet with Mum. She is away on and off for a while when we get back, so I'm hoping that we might have the house to ourselves over the 2ww. I moved in to a hotel last time. She was driving me nuts, although to be fair we were having the bathrooms re fitted at the time & the place was a wreck, so that didn't help. I guess as well I know what to expect this time. Can I still chat on this thread when I am an IUI girl again? I'd like to keep you girls posted on whats going on......... I'm just rabbling on now.....sorry.

Liz
x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girlies!!!

Sorry about the BFNs. Not having much luck on here at the mo.

Glad you enjoying San Francisco, Liz. What a great city, you lucky devil!

Kate - good result for Reading again. No chance versus Man U though!  Hope your scan is ok tomorrow.

Sailace - hope you enjoy your jiggery pokery when you get home  . There's got to be some perks to this ttc lark!

No news with me really. Seeing my con on Thursday. I may as well get a permanent room there!

Hope you all ok!

Love Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm at work at mo, just saying hello.  Liz - Of course you can stay on this thread!!!!!

Will Young was brilliant Janie!!!  I recommend  him!!!!

Hope everyone's ok, see you soon xxx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Yesterday when I said I got a   I may have been hiding a little something from you, I thought I could see a really faint line. So this morning I tested again and the faint line was still very faint, but a little less faint, if you know what I mean. So lunchtime today I bought a normal Clear Blue test and tested tonight- guess what its only a   

As you know Dh had a SA test and had a low count, I put him on Wellman vitamins and that seems to have done the job, I was also on Wellwomen vitamins, we have been on these for 6 weeks and hay presto  

I've only just told DH, who is like me, in a state of shock.

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for the support you have given.

After 26 months I finally have a  

Lots of Love 

Liz X


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *littlelizzy* congrats on the BFP u must be so happy?!! Well done 

*liz* - glad u are enjoying the holiday!

*Caddy* - thanks for the wishes for tomorrow! I know i dont think Reading have much chance against the mighty Man U!

*emilycaitlin* - dont work too hard!!

Kate xx​


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

​
CONGRATULATIONS LITTLELIZZY​
            ​
Hooray!! A BFP at last. You have given me hope. Congratulations, you must be absolutely thrilled!

Lots of Love

Emma.b x x x x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Ha as soon as I said we were not having much luck, look what happened!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MAJOR CONGRATS, LIZ!!!!! SO PLEASED FOR YOU. BRILLIANT NEWS.     

Caddy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]        [/fly]

Congratulations you must be so happy!! I am really happy for you!!!

Liz I am sorry about the BFN am really jealous of your holiday please pay for me to fly out and meet you  Of course you can stay on this thread when you do IUI don't you dare dump us 

Em hows you babes?

Kate ultrasound isn't that bad then!! Except if it's the dildocam 

Caddy what is your appointment for?

Janie u ok? 

I did one of those ovulation tests tonight and it was negative  I wonder why I was getting cramping...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Woohooooo Littlelizzy ~ congratulations  Fab news hun 

Kate ~ good luck tomorrow  Ewwww the dildocam 

Caddy ~ good luck Thurs 

Jane and Liz ~ sorry for the BFNs......love and luck for your next cycles 

Hope everyone's ok.....better go, DH is sulking cause i'm ignoring him  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Littlelizzy Congratuations!!

Sorry gatecrashing again!! Sal still get the BMS going might mean you are actually ovulating as the tests pick up the surge before ovulation think about 24 hrs before


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Littlelizzy *HUGE CONGRATULATIONS *  Thats fantastic news, I'm so happy for you, you and DH must be thrilled      Hurrah - a BFP at last - well done xx

Kate - lots of luck for tomorrows scan - we'll be thinking of you

Caddy - good luck for your appointment

Sailaice - keep going with the OPK's, you may get a surge tomorrow if you haven't had one today  . Once you get a surge ovulation should take place withing 24-36 hours

Liz - am so jealous we love San Fransisco, have a fab time you lucky girl. Sorry the wicked witch got you. You better stay around on this thread, we'll miss you if you leave us. I might be joining you with IUI soon.

Lizzy - hope DH has stopped sulking

Emily - glad you enjoyed Will Young

Hi Emma - how are you?

Have now spoken to the clinic about my BFN and low progesterone result - they now think its pretty unlikely that I ovulated given the fact that my day 21 was only 26.9. They think the dominant follie could have been empty and was just a fluid filled cyst . Anyway, they say I should have one last month of Clomid and then I have a follow up appointment on 17 October to discuss the next step - probably IUI. Still no sign of AF as yet but I know the evil witch is on her way.

Hope everyone is ok

Jane xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congratulations Littlelizzy!!! Woooooohoooooo! So glad that you got a BFP!

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I am going to keep up with the   DH didn't want to this morning   I hate him now   hopefully there are enough   from last night!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning ladies 

Hope everyone is ok today.

Still no  , wish she would just bl00dy well hurry up now so I can get on with the next cycle.  

Got loads of work to do today, but am so not in the mood  

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am not in the mood either i so want to go home!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hell ladies

Like Clare I do not like to post often but do keep up with everything that is going on with you all.  Just wanted to say a huge congratulations to Little Lizzy on the  

Sending you all trillions of  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi KW33! Hows the pregnancy going?? Any s/e yet?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Going okay thank you - spend my days terrified of everything but had a scan 2 weeks ago and there was one little baby with a good visible heartbeat.  Got another scan this Friday - scared but excited!!  As for side effects - absolutley exhausted and lots of nausea and gagging - but I'm not complaining!!!

Have you managed to pounce on your man?!?!?

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Last night I did yes...this morning we slept it but I was all for being even later for work but he wasn't   but on the plus side of his defence I fell asleep last night before he did and we forgot to take our vitamins so he woke me up with a drink in one hand my vits in the other!! Just hope we haven't missed this months egg!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Have you been using the opks?

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I used the first one last night it was negative   it did say on the instructions to start on CD13 on a 30 day cycle! xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

When I was using them I did not get a positive one until cd18/19 so keep peeing on the sticks!!!  Also I was tolsd the best time to pee on them is about 2 in the afternoon - good hormone strengths then.  It meant I had to pee at work!!!   and that I had to try and watch how much I drank but seemed to work better than the first time I used when I pee'd first thing in the morning.

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The thing is I drink coffee at work lots of it so I am always peeing   I did mind at 6pm last night I think I might bring it into work tomorrow and give it a whirl!!   Did you chart too?


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

No - just the opks but when I got a surge there was no doubting it!!!  Good luck this cycle hun!!!        

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Cheers babe   I hope I get my BFP! I have used robitussin this cycle and DH and I are taking hundreds of vits


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I have everything crossed for you both!!!! 

xxx


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

congratulations to littlelizzy !!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

The   has just arrived


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

KW33 - so glad to hear that you are ok and everything is going well xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie I am so sorry darling     I wish you were here or I there so I could give you a big hug!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Sailaice, don't worry chick, I'm ok.  Was expecting it anyway.  I actually feel ok about it now and am just going to try and put this last month behind me and hope that the empty follie was just a one off blip.

I have just had a really long lunch and been for reflexology, it was wonderful.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

oooo lucky you! I am going for a spa day saturday hoping a body massage will relax me I am very stressed this cycle!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

thats sounds lovely, it will relax you, enjoy it!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going to try I have been getting shooty pains in left ovary again today   please don't be a cyst


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

It will probably be ovulation pain - and your probably feeling it more because of the increased dose of Clomid - you better get jiggy later


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know   but my opk last night said I wasn't ovulating..   will do another one when I get in!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Keep going with the pee sticks.  I usually start getting OV pains as early as day 8 and then get a surge on the OPK's on cd13 and 14.  Good luck xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well hopefully I'll get my surge tonight!    What time do you do them?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I try to do them at roughly the same time every day - usually in the afternoon.  The first wee of the day isn't any good for OPK's and I also read somewhere that they are best done before 8pm.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Janie - sending you big  

x


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the nasty old witch turning up, Jane. Mind you, once I have had a BFN (ie. every month! ) I just want it to come so I can get on with the next month. Hope you ok, anyway!

Good luck with the getting jiggy tonight, Sailace! 

Hi to everyone else!!! 

My appt on Thursday is a follow up from my lap, getting my last progesterone result and seeing where to go next. He often does a scan as well, just for good measure! (oh yum!) I usually come out feeling upset as I am presented with the latest obstacle in my path, so I am not holding my breath. After nearly six years, I don't bother getting excited about it. Well that is enough of me being a wingey old trout!

Ciao bellas!
Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Janie - Sorry for your AF turning up.  

Sailaice - I'm fine thanks, in middle of working again!!!!!!!!!!!  I'll be starting with the BMS the next few days!

Littlelizzy - Congratulations!!!    Heres to the next 8 months!!

Liz - How's your holiday going?

Kate - How are you doing with that essay?

Emma - You ok?

LizzyB - How are you doing?

Caddy - Good luck for Thursday!

Hi to lilyella, KW33 and anyone else I've forgotten xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie, sorry about the BFN. 

I am fine, thanks. Follow up appt at hospital tomorrow. We will get DH's 5th SA results!, I wonder if the antibiotics will have helped . I have booked myself in for a day 21 blood test at my doctors, even though the hospital haven't told me to yet!! I don't think there will be any change of plan tomorrow unless DH SA is really bad. I'm interested to know how much longer they think I should use the clomid for. DH is off to Gibraltar for 5 weeks on the 24th Sept so no point taking clomid next month!

Hope you are all OK. 

Love Emma x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Not really up for personals today - sorry xx

TODAY......i had my scan - after waiting 45 mins i was finally seen! And after 45 mins of watching a huge amount of pregnant women go in for their scans (can u tell im peed off?!) so had the lovely dildo scan and they find the cysts that they found last time - only for them to have grown - great! They also found some endometriosis and they managed to get me into see the counsultant on friday morning to get booked in for a laparoscopy. The nurse said the waiting list is 17 weeks long but as i work for the NHS they will fast track me through. I feel quite down about this and devastated but i guess its not the end of the world.

Kate xx​


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry Kate .  At least the laparoscopy will give them a good chance to have fully see what's going on, and can then do something about it.  Take care xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate   So sorry to hear about your scan results.  As Emily says the lap should give you some more answers and then you will be able to get this sorted out.  Thinking of you xxx

Emma - good luck with your follow up appointment tomorrow, hope the SA results are good   

Caddy - good luck for your appointment on Thursday and your not a wingey old trout     

Big hello to Emily, sailaice (who should be getting jiggy right now  ), Liz, Littlelizzy, LizzyB (too many Lizzie's!!), Lillyella, KW33 and everyone else.

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I got a postive OPK last night!!  two wonderful lines I so wished it was two lines on a hpt but never mind  so I was so excited and DH too!!

Kate a laproscopy will be able to pop those cysts as well I think! Don't look at it as a bad thing you are getting somewhere now  Btw does you DH take wellman?

Emma thats right it is pointless taking the clomid  but sometimes a break inbetween is good! Lucky DH I wish I was off to gibraltar I so wish I was anywhere but here right now 

Em what CD are you on? Are we around the same time and what vits have you been using? I have been drinking Robitussin this month not used pre-seed yet.

Caddy  you are not a whiny trout  why will you feel you have another obstacle? Have you had results from lap yet? is he going to let you know where you go from here?

Janie I did last nights after 7pm and there lo and behold where the two strong lines. felt like doing another one because I haven't seen two lines before!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls 

Feeling a little lost today - i think yesterday was a huge shock to me as i thought i was ok!

You are all right - i guess the lap will see how much is actually in there and that they can get rid of it and i guess im lucky that there was a cancellation to see the consultant on friday morning and that they can hopefully fast track me through!

*Sailaice* - well done on the positive OPK!! Hubby only takes zinc.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wellman are really good too Kate my DH's tests came back fine but I have still got him on those! Upgrade your DH to wellman, selnium and Zinc   you are still ok and try and turn it round for yourself, at least now you know and they are going to give you a lap to solve the problem


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah u are right sailaice - just felt a bit gutted thats all - another hurdle!

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Kate, I am not surprised you are feeling a little lost - you have had a bit of a shock to say the least.  I don't know if you have had a lap before, its not nice being in hospital and having to have any sort of procedure, but you will be fine.  The only tip I can give you is to drink lots of peppermint tea or peppermint cordial as it helps to shift all of the air that they fill you up with, and for me, this was the most uncomfortable thing.  Try not to worry, I know its easier said than done.  This probably does feel like a major set back, but I honestly believe that its better to know about these things and get a proper diagnoses and than at least you can get on the right treatment. Wish I could give you a big hug but a cyber one is all I can offer  

Sailaice, woo hoo and so glad you got a positive OPK, you will have to be very busy now over the next few days   .  Lots of luck to you   

Hope everyone else is ok.  I am totally exhausted today, didn't sleep very well last night and have got so much work to do  .  Back on the   loopy pills tonight.....great!

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I get gutted too... I try and pretend I'm a racer running against the wind <--- don't ask I am the official geek of this board!  
It makes me feel better like I'm going to make it keep going kind of thing!! What vits do you take hun?  

I didn't sleep very well last night either   woke up with a dead leg was really painfull!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I didnt sleep well either last nite - must be something in the air!

Jane - u are right hun - i know it can be sorted but im freaking out already that i have to go into hospital - i have so many questions that im going to write down to ask the consultant on friday.

Kate xx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good idea Kate, its best to write it all down as when you finally get to see the doctor you usually forget about half of things you want to ask.  Good Luck for Friday - have you any idea when you are likely to have the lap?  Hopefully you wont have to wait too long - I find the waiting is the hardest thing because you get so anxious waiting.

Sailaice - I take Vit C, Vit B complex, Zinc and Folic Acid and of course the nasty Met and Clomid.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jane hopefully it will be before the end of the yr but not holding out much hope!​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I really think vits can make a difference!! I feel really really bloated today


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Girls - I just wanted to say that I think vitamins can make all the difference.  don't want to rub it in anyones face but I truly believe that taking selenium made ALL the difference for us - we both took it.

Kate - you poor thing, sending loads of  

Sailaice - well done on the OPK - now get to it!!!  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm taking selenium and DH is (amongst others)


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

We are drinking pineapple juice and eating Brazil nuts for selenium.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've never really been a fan of brazil nuts and can never find the right pineapple juice!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

stick to the pills then


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am there just a nightmare I feel like a rattle!! I am so bloated I have never felt this bloated urgh it's really irritating me!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Another lovely clomid s/e.  That's just how I get mid-cycle.  Try some peppermint tea, it helps with bloating


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel like violet beaureguarde on charlie and the chocolate factory when she blew up into a blueberry


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol at u mad lot!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning everyone! 

Kate- sorry you had some unexpected news. I was the same, thought it was just DH, then found I'm not ovulating properly. I hope the lap gives you some answers. It's good that the hospital are going to fast track you through. Good luck with your appointment on Friday. Every appt and procedure is another step closer to reaching your dream 

I had my appt yesterday. DH's SA better again this time:
good count 69x10^6/ml  (lowest was 30x10^6/ml)
Motility 43% (lowest was 21%, looks like the vit E has helped) 
Abnormal forms 95% (they said there machine always reads low  so not to worry too much but they usually like 15% to be normal, the highest DH has had is 8%)

As the count has more than doubled and motility is good they think we should just keep trying!!. They have given me another 6 months of clomid, but to be reviewed in 3 months. Feel quite positive. 

Now for the bad news!!!!  DH has been offered a posting abroad for two years, leaving before x-mas!!!  I could go too but it's not to a very safe area for women, wouldn't be able to walk around on my own, would basically be in appartment all day. It is a really good opportunity for DH, and they all have to do a two year post at some point. He said if I really didn't want him to go he wouldn't but I know he really wants to. In a way now is a good time, before we've got any kids. But where does that leave us with ttc, if I only see him during holidays?? The other positive is that at least if he's there he won't have to go to Iraq/Afghan next year. I have been awake since 5am mulling it over. Thank goodness I've got you guys to bore with it all!!! If he does go I would try to get a 6 month sabatical from work from Oct 07 to March 08 to go out there. My Mum would have our dog for that amount of time and we could come home for three weeks over x-mas. _Oh I don't know.......help me girls!_

Love Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmmm thats a tricky one!! Couldn't he come home around ovulation times?? You still have three months before he goes...oooo I wouldn't like to be making this decision! Couldn't you fly over and fly back?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi emma - wow that really is a tough decision! How old are u again hun? I mean if u could possible hold off wanting kids for 2 yrs then it would be ok. I guess u get to see him when he has leave etc and u know he will be in an area that isnt iraq etc. I dont know what to suggest really as its a decision u cannot make over nite. I guess the only thing to do is get a paper and pen and sit down and write the pros and cons for him going or staying and the one with the most pros is the one u should go with.

Sorry i hope that helps!

U are right though - all these hospital appointments for me are all a step closer!

The SA result was good though for u - our hospital like to have 12% normal forms so 8% is good!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm really pleased for you on the SA front Kate!! Well done won't be long it will be you hunni


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

sailaice i was just having a think hun and looking at your profile - if all yours and your hubbys tests have come back normal then how on earth are u not getting preggers?!!!! Im soooooo confused!!

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know   It's awful isn't it? I always wonder if there is something I don't know some horrific factor no-one has told me about!!!


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hi all, You'd think i'd have learn't my lesson by now. I tested yesterday, 4/5 days early with an early digital test. And yes it was negative. Don't know why i did that - another £7 down the drain. I had this urge to test, so drove to the chemist, came back and did it staight away. I know early testing is not 100% but i was so totally gutted. Now i'm actually in a bit of a  strop!!! Won't test again unless period is late( YEAH RIGHT!) it's like putting yourself thru double the trouble! Has anyone or anyone you know tested 4 days early with bfn then again and were preggars? Oh well.......

I have to say i find it hard to keep up with everyone on here! This is the chattiest board i've been on, it's great!


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

emma.b, sounds like a hard decision to make but the 6 month sabatical idea seems good if you can swing it. At least you'll be together for another 6 mths of ttc!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone
Thanks for the advice. I feel a bit better about it now as I have spoken to my manager. In the NHS you are able to take a six month career break, and they will keep your job open for when you get back. Have spoken to my Mum re: the dog and she is going to check with my step-dad that he doesn't mind but she's sure he won't. Actually feel quite excited now about it all. Also we would be entitled to private treatment ou there, would still have to pay for the IVF, but not for consultations etc, so if it comes to it that's an option. The best thing would be to get pregnant this cycle, then I would be on maternity leave from June anyway! 
Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!
I feel really anxious about this cycle now!!
I'm reading into everything   plus my friend called me last night to tell me she is having a baby she has never been broody or wanted one either! I am really happy for her   I just keep wondering when it will be me!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi girls, am not so good today, got food poisoning last night from work (thanks!), so just want to lie down.  Am supposed to be going on a girly weekend today aswell!!

Sorry I can't do much in the way of personals, but emma, a midwife from our work went to Australia for 12 months and her job was kept open for her.  I'd check about the 6 months, I'm sure it's longer.

Hi to Kate, sailaice, janie, and everyone.  If I do go away, I'll be back Sunday evening, so speak to you all then.xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh babe are you ok?? What did you eat to make you ill?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

it is so quiet these days!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie from me. We are still in San Fran, but will be heading home tomorrow, and will be home Sunday lunchtime. 

I hope you are all well & catch up properly next week!

Liz
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days, have been feeling a bit fed up and didn't wasn't to inflict you all with my bad mood.  Am feeling a bit better now.

Haven't had time to read all the posts, but just wanted to pop on and say Hi.  Hope everyone is ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Emilycaitlin-Hope you are feeling a bit better today. You are right about being able to have more than 6 months off. I spoke to HR and you can have up to five years career break! Still just going to go for 6 months due to dog, job etc.

Sailace- I really hope you will have good news this cycle.

Liz- Glad you had a nice holiday. Hope you have a good flight home.

Hi to everyone else.

Emma x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, Just got back from my weekend away, felt washed out most of the time, as was full of a cold as well, but it was good to get away!

Sailaice - I had chilli and rice!!  NEVER eating there again!!  I know it's been quiet.  I'm not working again until Friday night, so I should be on a bit more through the day this week!

Janie - I've posted you on the clomid board hun 

Emma- Five years!!!??  Hmm, that's worth knowing!!!

Liz - Have you had a good flight home?  Are you jet lagged?

Kate - How are you?

Hi to littlelizzy, Lizzyb, lilyella, and anyone else who I'm bound to have missed


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi All,

we are home! We had a change of plan when one of our flights was cancelled (hurricanes in Chicago apparently!), but it actually worked out really well as BA let us on their direct flight & it got us home earlier than we would have done!

So I am up to my eyes with washing, and we are tired, but fine. We had a great trip, but its nice to be home.

I hope you are all well, sorry I have been rubbish at personals whilst way. I will try and catch up properly this week.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Liz!! Did you have a nice time?? I'm glad your home but I bet your not   

Em how is this cycle going I have been trying to keep a 2ww diary but I failed to keep it over the weekend!! Am restarting it today   I posted a question on the midwife board asking when 10miu of HCG will show.

Emma when will you be going?

Janie I thought you were a bit down babe   are you ok now?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Kate - how did Friday's appointment go?  Have they given you a date for your lap & dye?  Hope it went ok with the consultant and your ok.

Emily - Are you feeling a bit better?  if your off until Friday, hopefully you can have a rest.

Sailaice - I'm ok.  Was feeling very down last week....stupid hormones!!  Am feeling a bit brighter now.  How are you?  Have the ovary pains gone now?

Liz - Welcome home!!  Sounds like you had a great time.  I bet your tired after the flight.  Are going to sort out an appointment now your home so you can start IUI again?

Emma - Hope your ok.  Thats a tough one with your hubby's job, but at least you can take a sabbatical.  Have you decided what you are going to do?

Lillyella - how are you - have you tested again?  What cd are you on?

Hi to everyone else.

Jane xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all,

sailaice - I had a negative opk yesterday (cd13), so will try again today.  I think your post has been moved to peer support.  I'm not sure if that amount would be picked up or not, I think it would have to be a very very concentrated sample, i.e, not drunk for about 15 hours or gone to the loo?  When are you testing?

Jane - Glad you are feeling better, that lovely clomid!!!!!??

Liz - Welcome home, that worked out well for you getting home sooner!

I'm depressed today, as am on nights Fri, Sat, Sun, and have just found out next weeks off duty, will finish nights Monday morning, sleep Monday night, then work Tues and Weds nights, finish thursday morning, 12 hr day shift Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry to moan, but I can't imagine ever getting pregnant when my body's all messed up like that!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily - your not moaning and anyway your allowed to moan  .  Those shifts are a nightmare, by next Friday you will totally exhausted, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep the ovary pains have flown away! I started panicking this morning thinking what if I ovulated Friday night!! We didn't have  
till sunday because it hurt so much! But if thats the case why did I get my positive OPK on Tuesday   am really scared this month someone slap me! 
I bought some 10miu pee sticks online and wondered when they'd work?
Can't you put some holidays in em for next time you ovulate?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I'm off for 2 weeks in October, and then back working for 3 weeks, then off for a week, so am hoping that should help.  I just am dreading trying to survive next week!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, am not sure about the test that you bought.  I thought the earliest you could test is 4 days before AF is due - is there no information with them?

If you got a positive opk on Tuesday, that's supposed to mean that you would ovulate between 24-36 hours after the surge, although I'm not sure how reliable opk's are.  I use them, but I never feel totally confident with them.  Sound as though you had plenty of BMS both before and after ovulation so I'm sure you will have had plenty of swimmers waiting to meet your egg.  Try not to worry, I know its not easy but keep thinking    

Emily - its almost October so not long now before holidays.  Next week will be very tough, can you swap a shift with someone?

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't any holiday time left   I hope this is my month,   has been quite painful this month so I haven't managed to get lots in  
How are the Clomid girls doing?? still sticking to their golden oldie thread  
I thought HCG could show 5-12 days once implantation has happened


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

There a loads of new girls on the Clomid thread, I haven't been on for a couple of days and I can hardly keep up with them  

Really don't know enough about this HCG thing and how early you can test - have you posted on the peer support - Minxy is usually really good with these things.

You have probably noticed more pains this cycle because of the increased dose of Clomid. 

I have got two more weeks of work than I have a week off - I cant wait


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I wish I had a week off you lucky git   I so want to be a housewife!! Minxy said HCG is detectable once implantation occurs 5-12 past ovulation!
Do you think  hurts more the higher the clomid dose


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

BTW I feel really short tempered today   I have decided I despise DH    not sure why yet and he doesn't know yet!
I really feel anxious as well!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - I have always suffered with mid-cycle pain, but since starting Clomid it has got much worse, sometimes I am doubled over in pain and can barely walk, that doesn't last long though.  I haven't found BMS painful, but sometimes because of the pains in my ovaries I worry that I wont be up for for it.  

Poor DH, why have you decided that you despise him? I bet he is lovely.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I love him again now! I started getting myself worked up thinking I bet he hasn't made the bed and it spiraled from there!!   
He is lovely bless him!! I still feel anxious!   I think it must be clomid!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - you are so funny    All because you thought he hadn't made the bed, you are crackers!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie I really am crackers!! Feel like I am going to burst into tears now   I need a wee and can't go because the bloke I share the office with is on lunch!! oh woe is me!! I am so emotional today, please help me pick up the pieces when I get my BFN...don't know how I'll cope and I just know it hasn't worked as I have pmt.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice...YOU MUST STAY POSITIVE......YOU MUST STAY POSITIVE.......YOU MUST STAY POSITIVE..........    Loads of girls get what they think is PMT and then get a BFP, you just never know, you must do your best to stay positive, I know its its not easy but I really believe negative thoughts are bad and don't help.  I always say to myself "well, its out of my hands now, I have done all the right things, had BMS at the right times and worrying will do nothing to help me"  it sort of works.

Bugger the office, if you need a pee, go have one!!  And remember.....YOU MUST STAY POSITIVE........  

Keep you chin up chick, I have everything crossed for you and am willing you to get a BFP


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just found this....

http://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/conception/two-week-wait-activity-list

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel like testing grrr not due to test till the 4th of october!! I feel so stressed today and convinced I need to pee more   Janie jump in your car come get me   
That 2ww list is funny!! I am going to book a few cat shows me thinks to take my mind of it


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, don't do it, its way too early. I am sending the   round to you.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel like being sick I am in such a state now!! This is no good I need me back, where have I gone! Can't believe how depressed I feel!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Awww.....Sailaice


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I need to grow up!!   I think I am having a panic attack or something or I have too much time on my hands! I keep getting surges of emotion!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, it will be a combination of Clomid and hormones.  I had a very distressing weekend last week and spent 2 days either being sick, crying my eyes out and being horrible to my DH which made me cry more which made be sick more and it just went on and on.

You will feel better, I promise, its just the loopy pills and your hormones going crazy.  This ttc business is very hard and plays havoc with your emotions - you wouldn't be normal if it didn't affect you.

I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, but this will pass xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I wish it would hurry up!! Its so aggravating!!

What are you upto today Janie? I am at work dying to go home. I think I am officially sick of working!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm at work too   only more days to work though and then its holidays


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have got a few days in November to look forward to then Christmas


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

l love Christmas


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too am starting Christmas shopping on Thursday   am getting all my bits in!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm never that organised - probably wont start shopping until December - I am better under pressure  .  Its our turn to have everyone at our house this year


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh god if I leave it that late I am horrific!! Plus it's such a long wait from pay day december to pay day january I like to have the entire Christmas wage for january sales and survival


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't like sales, I have no patience and I'm not a very good shopper.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi girls! How are we all doing?

I am now back on the Clomid (feels like deja vu!). Day 4 today. I cannot remember going bonkers before, but I will let you know! Not sure when (or if) I will ovulate because my normal cycles are 30-35 days, but my con said my cycle should be shorter. Cannot remember much about it last time. Wish I had kept a diary!
What do the experts on here reckon? Answers on a postcard, please.

Thanks!

Love Caddy x

Ps. Will send you a pm, Kate!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Caddy- My cycle was only 26 days the first time I took clomid. Good luck with it.

Emilycaitlin- Your shifts sound awful. I'm so glad I work 9-5 now. Enjoy your break in October and good luck with the BMS.

Sailace- Don't test yet, it's way too early. I had really bad Ov pains this month too, both sides (maybe we will both be pg with twins!!!)

Janie, and everyone else Hi!

I got the paperwork today re:career break. Dh goes in January for two years but will be home Easter, Summer and X-mas. I will go out for a holiday in June and then move out there from Oct-March, with a few weeks at home over x-mas. We hope to rent our house out whilst we're there. 

Emma x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

SAILAICE!!!! CALM DOWN HUNNY!!!! I am sending you lots of calming thoughts..........Is there anything you can do to take your mind off it? I read the list that Jane sent the link too, I'm thinking that I might leave my wardrobe clearing until my 2ww, it is always good to have something to do. I am willing the time to go past quickly for you, but its not good to wish too much of your life way. Try and relax, I know its harder said than done esp with Clomid & hormones floating around! What about writing your Christmas card list? 

I have already planned my 2ww after IUI I am going to practice the piano lots more, try and learn some French & plan the front & back gardens, how sad am I?

Hi Janie, when are you on your holidays? Are you going away?

Hi Caddy, sorry I can't answer your question, I have never had Clomid. Good luck for this cycle.

Hi Emma, glad you have your career break sorted. It all sound very exciting.

Hello everyone else.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've tested   BFN. I know I'm naughty but I couldn't help myself! I'll do personals tomorrow need to pick myself back up


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sailace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What are you thinking of, my girl?! 

Of course it will be a BFN on CD20. It means absolutely nothing, which is why there is no point doing them so early. Even the so called "early tests" for a few days before AF is due are only about 60% accurate.

Do not panic, silly bean!

Caddy x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice!!!!!  It WILL be a bfn, because it's too early!  You've done it midway through the day, when your urine is diluted, and there might not be enough hormone there yet to pick up!!!!  OOOh, if I lived in Middlesborough, I'd be round there,   .  Now calm down, and


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sailace-Ignore the BFN, it doesn't mean anything. You have tested way to early for it to pick up pregnancy hormones.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, is anyone up for getting a minibus and heading over to sailaices?!!!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Defo Emily!

 move away from the pee-sticks Sailaice  

As has been said before... way too early. 

Sending you lots of   & still sending the calming thoughts........they haven't worked so far by the sound of it though!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice you silly billy its way too early chick, your only on cd20, ignore that BFN it doesn't mean anything.  As Emily says you would need to test with your first wee of the day particularly with those early tests.  I got some of those really sensitive ones and the small print says they are only 69% accurate - what are you thinking of my dear, you'll just drive yourself nuts     Put those pee sticks away and don't even think about getting them out again until at least a couple of days before your AF is due.  Remember.....repeat after me......I MUST STAY POSITIVE, I MUST STAY POSITVE, I WILL NOT TEST TOO EARLY AGAIN, bless you I wish I could come and give you a hug.   Emily, get the minibus sorted I'll come with you.  

Hi Liz - have you recovered from the jet-lag?  I am going to Antigua a week on Friday and I can't wait, poor hubby hasn't had a holiday yet this year.

Caddy - good luck with the clomid - I was ok the first month but lost the plot completely last cycle, DH is still recovering from it, I was like some sort of deranged woman.  Clomid has made my cycles a little longer am back on a regular 28 day cycle now so it may well change things for you a little too.

Emma - so glad that you have a plan sorted out - where abouts overseas will your DH be going to?  It all sounds pretty exciting to me.

Emily - how are you doing??  Had a nice day off??  

Anyone heard from Kate?  I have sent her a couple of PM's but not heard anything.  I know she had her appointment on Friday and she hasn't been around since.......Kate, hope you are ok xx

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

*I LOVE YOU ALL SO MUCH*

I am sorry I am naughty!! I feel better today your all so great I don't know what I would do without you!! So can I test today?  Anyway I am shattered today after sitting up all night waiting for a mini bus to arrive with you lot in 

Kate I hope you are ok too!!

Liz the calming thoughts have worked I am a new me today!!  so have you put lots of weight on from all those pancakes I was secretly wishing you would because you didn't take me with you!! 

Emmab  don't wish twins on us  My god daughters are twins and they are a handful!! no I want just one <---see I'm not greedy 

Janie I am a good online shopper, usually though I have a list and just run through town, head down, ticking off items as I go!

Caddy good luck with clomid!! I would of thought seeing the utter freakazoid(new word for the day  ) I have become would be enough to put anyone off!! How much are you on?

Em did you have a nice day off? Em.....  Em....  <realises em could quite possibly be on a minibus lost in Middlesbrough shouting Sailaice>

Thank you all for your kind words!! I can be such a loser! Looking back at the impersonation for me yesterday I need slapping!!


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Hi  been away for few days so trying to catch up with you all! Sailaice i tested early this month( 4/5 days) but they're not that reliable, and i spent £30 on tests!! I will not be so stupid next month i will be patient( yeah right!) Anyway this month it's a     
I have been in such a bad mood, but now the witch is here i'm in a lot of pain and feeling like crap. 

Sailaice everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all staying sane!

lilyella xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am sorry the witch arrived lilyella! Are you at work? If not have a nice soak in the bath and chill!! I am a sucker for early testing well not usually! I got these 10miu tests and because convinced I could use them 8 days early! Don't feel like crap babe


----------



## lilyella (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Sailaice, i'm not working at the mo, which is a godsend when i have AF. Normally have painful ones due to the dreaded endo. It was bliss being pregnant and not having AF for 5 months! I had 3 glasses of wine last night ( not been drinking in case i was pregnant, then AF came so thought sod it!) So i also have a headache!! Silly cow aren't i ? Off to look after friends kids this afternoon! Wish me luck! When are you due on?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Sailaice - how are you?  have you calmed down?    Stay  

Lillyella - sorry about the BFN  

I am so tired today, didn't sleep very well last night.

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry to hear to hear that AF arrived Lillyella  

Sailaice, so glad to hear that your a bit brighter today  . I haven't put any weight on since my hols, actually I have lost some weight - sorry! I tried very hard not to overeat (after the first fews days anyway!) My trick was to have a late breakfast with lots of fruit, then a very small lunch (if any at all) and then in the evening we dropped the starter and just had a main course. On top of that we walked a lot. Also I have been doing a detox since i came back, so I am about 3 pounds lighter than I was when I left! 

Sorry to hear your tired Jane. I know the feeling, the jetlag is still with me!

Hi Emily, Emma, Caddy, Kate, Kathryn & everyone else.

Well I have been trying to get hold of my clinic, to no avail. None of their phone numbers are working. They are 'temporarily unavailable'. It was the same yesterday. I have emailed both secretary's and they haven't replied! Any ideas what to do next? I have even left a message on the IVF board for people that go to the same clinic. I feel like I'm going  

Catch up later.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am due on around the 5th of october I think. I usually have a 30 day cycle and have based it on that. Think this month will be a 28 day one like the first time I ever took Clomid I had a 28 one and this is the first time I have had 50mg. mmmm wine!! Am going to think about it so when AF arrives I can get drunky heehee
Janie why didn't you sleep well honey?  
Argggggh Liz...well just so you know I am still in a mood you didn't have a getaway limo waiting to take me to join you!! You only lost 3 pounds because you have a chance to take me next time!!!   Last time I was in florida I put 5lbs on


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I keep having bad dreams and waking up in a complete panic   and then I cant get back to sleep properly.

Liz, what a nightmare with your clinic, very odd.  Don't really know what to suggest, its a bit strange that you cant get hold of them.  It must be very frustrating for you, particularly as you want to get on with IUI asap.  Hope you manage to get hold of them and get things sorted out.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you got in touch with them yet Liz  

Janie I get the nightmares too it's the clomid. do you ever get hot sweats pre-ovulation while sleeping? I got them this month  

Also Kate was active this morning 7:47am ....come back Kate!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, get loads of hot flushes too, total nightmare.  This is probably my last month of Clomid so if its a BFN again at least I can start to feel normal again as of next month.

Hope Kate is ok, strange that she hasn't been around since last week - oh I just remembered, I think its her wedding anniversary and they have gone away for a few days.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have just had a hot flush   and an AF pain which is quite the norm I always get them before AF


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I hate hot flushes.  Stay positive.  Hope you have put those pee sticks away


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have   I am going to wait till the 5th of October!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good Girl


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you taking Robitussin this month Janie?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I totally forgot about that   I bought some and haven't had any yet.  What day are you supposed to start taking it?  I know I read that you should start before ovulation and then stop after ovulation.  I am on day 8, is it too late to start?  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I read a post the other day by someone who got a bfp using it they started in day 10 and got through 4 bottles by day 18!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well its definitely worth a try then - can you remember where the post was?


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Evening campers!!!

Lilyella - sorry about the BFN. It is always so rubbish. And I can sympathise with the AF/endo pains. Think you deserve to get stuck into that wine!!!! 

Sailace - I am still on the minibus as I was last to be picked up!   Glad to see you are slightly less bonkers today. By the way, I am on 50mg Clomid.

Jane - hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.  

Hi Liz - nice to see you recovering from your jetlag. I cannot believe you went to the States and lost weight. It is unnatural!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No news re me.

Ciao!
Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry ladies! It was definitly not me on at 7.47am today - must have been my hubby sneaking on!!

I cant keep up with u lot so will be a me post!!

Friday at the hospital went ok - just went over the scan with the doctor and then saw the nurse who said the waiting list for a lap and dye is 17 weeks so she has backdated me so that i went on the list in july (dont tell nobody!!) So hopefully a letter will come through soon with a date and i hope i get it this yr!

Our wedding anniversary weekend away was lovely - it was great being out the 4 walls and having no dog who went to my mums! We drank and ate loads and i won at the bingo!!

I got my blood results back which are all normal 

Reading FC drew 1 all to Man Utd so i was very happy and i caved in and brought a Reading FC shirt!!

I think thats all my news for now.....

Kate xx​


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Janie and sailaice - what is Robitussin??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate - welcome back, we missed you!!!  Glad it went ok at your appointment and pleased they could get you back dated on the waiting list, lets hope its not too long.  Great news about the blood results too.  Oh and well done to Reading!!

Sootycat - Robitussin is a cough medicine which is supposed to help thin out cm and help swimmers.  Magpie told us about it a while ago and theres quite a bit of information on it on this thread if you go back a few pages. I  Haven't tried it yet, but both Sailaice and Liz have, so I have bought some and I think I will give it a go - we are a mad bunch and will try most things!

Hi Caddy, Emily, Liz, Kathryn, Lillyella, Emma and anyone I've missed.


Jane xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry i've not been on earlier, I've been driving a minibus around Middlesborough trying to find sailiaces house!!!!  Have given up and come home now!

Lilyella - sorry about your bfn 

Sailaice - Are you feeling a bit calmer now?

Kate - Glad you had a good weekend  

Jane - Good luck on the robitussin!

Emma, Liz, caddy, sooty cat, lizzyB, littlelizzy and everyone esle, hope you are all ok.

I'm on cd 15 today, and still no positive opk!  I had loads of ewcm (sorrytmi) yesterday, so tested twice, but still negative.  Have been having bms , just in case, but saving the preseed!!!  I've still not had any ov pains though!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!

Em I sat and waited all day long for you  I feel tons calmer now thank god!! I didn't have any ewcm this month  Have you been charting?

Janie http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68904.0 <--- heres the link. I tried Robitussin this month but only got through a bottle!

CALL OFF THE SEARCH PARTY!!! Kate where have you been   How much did you win at bingo? any chance of a sub? 

Sootycat Janie explained Robitussin perfectly there! How are you??

Caddy what do you mean no news re me?? I want to know everything!!! What CD are you on and how is the clomid going??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Ladies

How are we all doing today 

Sailaice - thanks for that link, I read it in a mo.  I forgot to take the bl00dy stuff again today and have left it at home, must try and remember to start it tonight.

Liz - any luck getting hold of your clinic yet??

Emily - keep going with the BMS, wonder why you haven;t had a positive OPK yet - what day does this usually happen??  

Hi to Caddy, Emma, Sootycat, Kate, Lillyella, Kathryn, all the Liz's and anyone I have forgotten.

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello ladies 

*Jane* - i am fine today - will be starting my essay soon as all the end of my yr 3 stuff has to be handed in by monday!!

*emilycaitlin* - hope u get a positive OPK soon but still have the old BMS anyway!

*Sailaice* - I only won £10 at the bingo although should have been £20 but 2 of us called on the same number! But i had put £1 in a games machine and won £18 out of it!! Babes ive been away the whole weekend and didnt get onto the site till last nite!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my god I am so blohoohoohooohooody stressed out  

Hey Janie did you read the link?? Get drinking Robitussin  

Glad you had a nice time Kate!! I missed you


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link, I just read it.  I must be loosing the plot, I actually posted on that thread and totally forgot.....must be my age  

Why are you stressed out??

Kate, sounds like your under a bit of pressure with your work, hope you get everything finished for Monday.  Have you got one more year to do or is this it??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've just filled in a form for this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69095.0

Don't know why I'm stressed just feel on edge! bl**dy clomid


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ha ha, don't you just love clomid?!!!!

Why can't it have really nice side effects?

I had a positive opk today, which I'm relieved about, as I'm on nights on Friday, and was starting to panic.  We should be ok with bms today and tomorrow shouldn't we, if I got the positive today?

I've also had ov pains on my LEFT side, which I've not had before, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Sailaice are you feeling less stressed now?

Hope everyone is ok, speak soon xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily, good news about the OPK, you better get busy      

Maybe all your best eggs are on the left side  and your about to pop a nice big mature one      

Sailaice, deep breaths hun, dont be stressed, its only 2 more days of work till the weekend.......woooooo hoooooooo  

Yes, Clomis is evil, my moods are all over the place, right now I'm happy, but that could change at a moments notice


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I also had pains on my left side this month! 

I am at my consultant on the 2nd of November do you think he will prescribe me more clomid? or are my 6 chances gone?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, don't know chick, I don't see why he wouldn't give you more, some girls have been on it for ages.  The only reason that I'm probably only having 3 months worth is because of my PCOS and my age, and my DH's ages, blimey at this rate he'll be drawing his pension by the time we have a baby  . 

We have just found out that we have 80,000 BA air miles, woo hoo, might be able to get some free flights to somewhere lovely, oh I am a happy bunny today  .  Its our 10th wedding anniversary next year so maybe we could use them to go somewhere nice then.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awww thanks sailaice - its nice to know i was missed! 

Ive done all my notes for my essay so just need to type it up!! All 2500 words of it!

Hope u are all behaving!

Oh forgot to say last week - my cousin had a baby girl - she has a boy of 5 yrs old but im so happy for her coz she has very servere fertility problems and has an AF like once every 2 yrs so it was a miracle that she fell pg in the first place!

Kate xx​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jane forgot to add that this is the end of my 3rd yr - i have a 4th yr to do from the 30th october!

I should qualify in january 2008!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kate, hopefully this last year will fly by and before you know it you will be fully qualified.  Well done for getting your essay finished today - thats a weight off your shoulders    Good news about your cousin, its nice to hear happy stories like this, it give us all some hope when you hear about others with fertility problems having babies.

Jane xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Good to see you back, Kate, now you are a high roller!  You could put all these winnings towards my Christmas present! 

Sailace - I will have to come round and give you an injection if you don't calm down.   There really is no news re me. On CD6, took the last Clomid today, feel ok (famous last words) and am gonna give the old cough medecine a bash. There has been a good link just posted on the Clomid thread. DH is away on CD10,11 and 12! Will just have to try to give it a good go   when he gets back What a pest, eh?

Hi Jane - hope you are still happy! The link re robitussins says to take from CD10 onwards, so you should be ok!

Emily - good news re the OPK. Lets hope the old leftie is working hard. I only have my right tube, so maybe we could get together a form a whole one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi to all you other top girls!

Love Caddy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69185.0


----------

